
Ask HN: Where's Who's Hiring for May 2016? - martinshen
It&#x27;s normally up by now.
======
EmakinaNL
Company: Emakina.NL

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Abt:

With offices, amongst others, in Amsterdam, Brussels, Geneva and Paris,
Emakina is one of the leading full service digital agencies in Europe. We are
proud of our work for clients such as De Bijenkorf, Unilever Global, HEMA,
Rituals, WE Fashion and Floris van Bommel. We build complex e-commerce
platforms, innovative applications and ground-breaking activation campaigns.
Although we are part of an international group, Emakina.NL is – with nearly
100 co-workers – an organization with a very open, non-hierarchical and
informal atmosphere.

Roles;

Sr. Webdeveloper (lead)

Sys admin

And more

c#, sql-server, episerver, demandware, javascript, git, teamcity, html5, css3,
sass, gruntjs, scrum, solid-principles, azure, amazon-web-services, jira,
confluence, stash, etc.

Remote: no

Relocation: yes

------
Mikha
Company: DoubleDutch Location: San Francisco

About Us: The first event app to bring engagement and event performance
together to make events memorable, measurable, and more successful.DoubleDutch
apps are about more than just social networking — we’re tying people and data
together to get the most relevant content in front of users, regardless if
they’re attending the event, organizing it, or exhibiting there. We want our
employees to do the best work of their careers here, so we give them the
autonomy and transparency needed to get things done. Come join us!

Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8822713d7c8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6abcb8bbe239?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8b061e83ca8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f498a0a35cab?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b?lever-
source=hackernews)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca?lever-
source=hackernews)

Sr. QA Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a73d99dcbfab?lever-
source=hackernews)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6ded8d6f9c8d?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
dang
It's supposed to go up at 11 AM Eastern, and I believe did.

